# Nicht vorhandene Subdomain umleiten



## DiDiJo (23. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich bastel gerade an einem Projekt wo später jeder User eine Subdomain kriegen soll. Natürlich möchte ich nicht wirklich alle Subdomains von Hand anlegen. Lieber hätte ich, dass ein User folgendes in die Browserzeile eingibt:
http://username.meine-domain.de

das ganze soll dann so umgeleitet werden:
http://meine-domain.de/index.php?UserName=username

Ich hab auch schon wat gegooglet und folgende Ansätze gefunden die aber irgendwie gar nicht funktionieren:

```
#RewriteEngine on

#RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} [a-zA-Z0-9]+.meine-domain.de
#RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/
#RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /index.php?userName=$1 [L] 

#oder ...

#RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^[a-zA-Z0-9]+.meine-domain.de$ 
#RewriteRule ^(.*) http://www.meine-domain.de/index.php?userName=$1 [L]
```

irgendwer von euch kann mir doch da bestimmt weiterhelfen


*EDIT:*
Die Umleitung soll übrigens nix in der Adresszeile des Brwosers verändern. Der User soll denken er hätte ne eigene Subdomain.


----------

